# Buying Advice - Cheap Scroll Saws



## Dino (26 Oct 2014)

So my budget is pretty small right now but since Christmas (need to start making those gifts!) is right around the corner and I still need a scroll saw I figured I'd buy a cheap one which I will replace in a few months.

I'm looking at 
Jet JSS 16

Clarke CSS400B 16

Einhell TH-SS 405E

Now. If I'm making a terrible terrible mistake wanting any of these, do let me know. 

Thanks!


----------



## Walney Col (27 Oct 2014)

I had one of those Jets. In theory it's the best of your chosen three but in practice the build quality on mine was appalling and it wound up going back to Axminster in favour of a buying a pair of second hand Rexon VS4003A's from a fellow forum member for the about the same money.

http://www.seafax.co.uk/index.php?id=jet-jss-16-scroll-saw-review

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/topic81176.html

Unlike the Jet I can heartily recommend the Rexon, sadly they're not available brand new in the UK any more.

Col.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (27 Oct 2014)

Hi Dino I have sent you a e-mail,whether it would help.please let me know. :roll: 

Bryan


----------



## jonluv (27 Oct 2014)

Hi 
As to day most saws are similar---A good guide is to go with the most powerful motor--- you may like to look at the Sealey SM 1302 seen it at £98 -- excellent machine variable speed takes all blades with first class ( and cheap) spares available on a 24 hour delivery
Had one for years as good as machines twice the cost

John


----------



## JimiJimi (10 Nov 2014)

Hi Dino

Have you bought a scroll saw yet? I have finally saved enough money for a Hegner Multicut 1, which means my Rexon DTS16A is going spare. It is yours for what I paid for it - £50 - if you want it? It is a good little machine, a bit battered, but it does what it says on the tin. Rexon no longer make scroll saws but it seems to be one of the better of the cheaper saws. I don't know what it would retail at today, but I am guessing around £150. The light and the blower do not work but everything else is fine. I rigged up a blower from a fish tank with some plastic tubing so you can have that as well, if you want it.

I see you are in Leeds - I am in Hebden Bridge, so not too far from you. Let me know if you are interested. I would rather sell it to someone who is trying to get started in scrolling - I know what it is like trying to get hold of a decent saw, and this will definitely get you started without putting you off for life, as a less quality saw is likely to do.

Jimi


----------

